# Which game would you most like to see announced at E3?



## shaunj66 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Official GBAtemp Portal Poll*

Which Nintendo franchise would you most like to see a new game announced for at E3 2008? 

If your choice isn't in the list, then please mention it in your post!


----------



## Jax (Jul 5, 2008)

I would like a new Zelda, but a real Pokémon RPG for the Wii would be awesome!


----------



## Scathraax (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd cry if a new 2D Metroid, or Golden Sun 3 were announced. I want them so much!


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 5, 2008)

Some new long-lasting Mario game for DS.
Bought NSMB with my DS, I found all the hidden stars overnight.

And then I started a new game and filled that up with 100%. Three times over.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Jul 5, 2008)

Pokemon Wii and F-Zero Wii.

I voted for Pokemon Wii, because there are WAY TOO FEW Pokemon games for consoles (of which most suck). We finally need a really good game.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 5, 2008)

edit: Not a Nintendo Franchise, didn't read the OP right ~


----------



## kallekall (Jul 5, 2008)

I can't decide.  Want so many of them!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 5, 2008)

Golden Sun DS without doubt.....I didn't have to think at all......The same style, no 3D, but with even nicer effects, and to use NDS power at maximum....maybe some CGI cut scenes!


----------



## da_head (Jul 5, 2008)

o yeah, wasn't there a rumor blizzard was gonna release something huge at e3?


----------



## Spikey (Jul 5, 2008)

Animal Crossing Wii. I wants it... NOW! Can't wait to see how they implement WiFi play... that is I hope they do it right. I really hope they don't screw it up...


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd love more first person shooters with WiFi on the DS. That'd be just grand if the developers could find it in their hearts, imaginations and budgets to make a few more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
Lack of FPS games are making me sad...


----------



## SkH (Jul 5, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> I would like a new Zelda, but a real Pokémon RPG for the Wii would be awesome!


Yeah, completely agree! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though it's a hard poll and the best would be that they announce at least the half of the mentioned games.


----------



## Minox (Jul 5, 2008)

Fire Emblem DS is the only one I really want announced.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 5, 2008)

So many cool options.. I would be very happy with any of them!

But frankly.. I would be even more happy if Nintendo announced a totally new IP! As long s it's not something like Wiifit or WiiSports >_>


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmm...surprised to see the majority of people, so far, are with me in wanting Animal Crossing Wii. I hope they announce it at E3, and I hope we don't have to wait too long for its release. But most of all, I hope they don't botch up the online. Whatever it is they are planning for the game, I hope they give it the attention it deserves.


----------



## Prophet (Jul 5, 2008)

AC for the wii.

I really hope they hold out on zelda. I have a feeling they might run that franchise into the ground soon.


----------



## pilotwangs (Jul 5, 2008)

Metroid Dread

Shame it'll never happen...


----------



## terminator99 (Jul 5, 2008)

I would like to see mario Golf!
or Mario Kart 2.


----------



## Falco20019 (Jul 5, 2008)

Zelda and Paper Mario are my special believes... I would really LOVE it... zelda ftw


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 5, 2008)

the only games I want are Fire Emblem, Golden Sun, maybe paper mario.


----------



## Deletable_Man (Jul 5, 2008)

voted Paper Mario DS even though it wont happen. Wii anything will be complete shit, so picked a DS one. Can't give a damn about metroid dread and golden sun 3 won't happen. But yeah I'd take a new paper mario (proper one, please. none of that super paper mario failure) over any of those choices.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 5, 2008)

Can I have H.E.R.O. 2 WiiWare, developed by the original team with C64 graphics but Atari 2600 sound?


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 5, 2008)

damn, i want all of them =o
but i voted for GS just for the hell of it


----------



## Rayder (Jul 5, 2008)

METROID!   I want a new 2D Metroid!


----------



## Cyan (Jul 5, 2008)

I want a real Zelda Wii (not a port of zelda gamecube graphics T_T).
and Metroid Dread.


I don't understand what's so wonderful with Animal Crossing.
Isn't it just a limited game where you have nothing to do all the day but helping villagers, catching bugs and selling fruits ?
That's what the Animal Crossing DS felt to me.


----------



## Quanno (Jul 5, 2008)

Man, I would love to have the new Zelda and golden sun 3...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 5, 2008)

Golden sun3 and a NEW zelda !!!


----------



## Goloki (Jul 5, 2008)

As long as it's something good for DS, I'll be happy. Golden Sun 3 or a proper 2D Metroid would be awesome, but I can't deny the sexyness of a new Mario, a new Pokémon that is not Platinum (for the love of God, GS remakes NOW).
I really don't care about Wii, for I don't have one, but anything good on DS is always welcome.


----------



## JPH (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm tooting for New Super Mario Bros. 2! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's tough choosing which I'd like more - NSMB 2 or Golden Sun 3.

Hopefully they won't disappoint us!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 5, 2008)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> Metroid Dread
> 
> Shame it'll never happen...


Huh?!
.....and we thought Chrono Trigger DS would never happened,and guess what.....it happened.

Metroid Dread could happen you know,and by the way I voted for Metroid Dread as well.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 5, 2008)

Pokemon for the wii.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 6, 2008)

A new DS


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 6, 2008)

Wtf is a Metriod Dread...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 6, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> A new DS



+1

I would want a DS Scene e3 event too!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 6, 2008)

paper mario DS. it would work so well, if they spent some time on it.


----------



## DNAx (Jul 6, 2008)

Please give us Metroid Dread. That would be really great!


----------



## wiidsguy (Jul 6, 2008)

I think Animal Crossing wii or a new ds would be cool.


----------



## pitoui (Jul 6, 2008)

F-Zero for sure. X and GX were amazing games.


----------



## fischju (Jul 6, 2008)

A real 2D (hybrid 3D system, similar to NSMB, but only with a couple of enemies and effects as polygons) Metroid game for DS.


----------



## phantastic91 (Jul 6, 2008)

animal crossing wii! man ill scream if they announced a ds2. 

anyways ill be mad if this years e3 was like last years and the big game is another causal game like wiifit T_T. last years e3 was terrribleeeeeee.


----------



## shadowboy (Jul 6, 2008)

Wasn't a DS paper mario announced already?
I voted GS3, but it won't happen.  Metroid Dread might happen tho. (see corruption)

What I REEAAALLY want tho is smash bros ds, with wifi and everything!  That would rule!


----------



## Alato (Jul 6, 2008)

Oops, skipped over F-Zero. An online game like GX would be awesome.

I really enjoy Animal Crossing games, though, so I voted Animal Crossing...
Damn enjoyable pointless games... But if the online's better than the DS version, there's more content, and there's little to none hacking, I'm in.

I expect Paper Mario DS and Fire Emblem DS already, both which I'm very happy about, so no need to hope on an announcement, there.


----------



## jaxxster (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm going with a new Zelda. They need to at least give games 2 choices with each title. Just normal mode or Master Quest type stuff for us hardcore players.


----------



## backflip (Jul 6, 2008)

Golden Sun 3 without a doubt.


----------



## neonix (Jul 6, 2008)

It was between Animal Crossing, Pokemon, and F-Zero.

A Pokemon game would just end up being sub-par like all the others released on GC/Wii. And F-Zero, though awesome, will get boring quickly like all racing games. Although I would definitely buy an F-Zero game with online!


I had to vote for Animal Crossing. Even though I'll end up totally neglecting my town and its inhabitants after a year, Animal Crossing has a lot of potential on the Wii. Nintendo did such a great job using what the DS had to offer for ACWW, I know they'll do some great stuff on the Wii.
I'm sure they'll put in some sort of DS  Wii connectivity feature like the original AC had with the GBA. Maybe even being able to travel from a DS to your Wii and back. ;D One can hope.


----------



## kaspal (Jul 6, 2008)

i'd love to have Golden Sun 3... i LOVEEE the 1st 2 games, so the 3rd instalments would be a sure shot for me... i'd buy it on release day.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 6, 2008)

Dude Pilkmin was the greatest Nintendo published game on the cube and I'd love to see either a Wii OR a DS version. Pikmin 2 had the welcomed NEW pikmin however I believe part of the joy of Pikmin 1 was the timer that gave you 30 virtual days to beat the game. This created an excellent challenge in trying to win and grab all parts to the ship as fast as possible.

As for Pokemon, keep the GBA/DS graphics and combine all regions for one slam packed WiiWare title. A New Game + option would not be bad either to start the game over keeping your pokemon and training the younger ones.

Pokemon Snap Wii = YES

A new Pokemon game like maybe Pokemon Wild where you play as a crew of Wild Pokemon to save the environment, battle asshole pokemon, and battle asshole trainers who try to capture you could be fun. 

A New Zelda is always a welcome thing, didn't much enjoy the last one (clocked in only a few hours though) and I haven't played the DS title but I'd kinda like to see a Windwaker esque Zelda for the Wii

Kid Icarus would be cool but I think they'd screw it up. Mario is over rated, besides Mario Galaxy I really never liked any of the 3D Mario's but I'm eager to see what they will do with the series.

Wii Sports 2 is also welcomed but if they want me to pay for it that shit better be more rich in features and offer full games. None of this half assed baseball shit or Tennis where I can't move my characters

Metroid Dread and New Super Mario Bros. 2 are both very welcomed additions to my library.

*By the way I voted for Pikmin as it is the one title I was to see the most.*


----------



## Mr.Guy (Jul 6, 2008)

What the heck I want a new Zelda and Metroid Dread. Can someone allow more that one?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 6, 2008)

AC Wii is already announced...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jul 6, 2008)

I would like to see a Spyro game for the Wii.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 6, 2008)

I voted for Metroid Dread.  It'd be nice, but...yeah, it's like Mother with Nintendo.  Just not gonna happen.

Also, F-Zero Wii.


----------



## Dark (Jul 6, 2008)

I hope the announce Tales of innocences because i really wanna play that game and it looks so good.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 6, 2008)

a new zelda with toon link


----------



## gaboumafou (Jul 6, 2008)

Kingdom Hearts III for Wii.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 6, 2008)

I kinda want to see something completely new. And judging by Nintendo's risk taking behavior, I think it will happen.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 6, 2008)

I really want a new F-zero game. NOW


----------



## ben_not_benny (Jul 6, 2008)

I want Golden Sun 3 very, very badly.
Of course a new Zelda also wouldn't hurt.


----------



## NightKry (Jul 6, 2008)

New Zelda FTW!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Golden Sun or Animal Crossing wouldn't be bad. Makes me wonder, I thought they were making a Zelda: four swords for the DS. What happened to THAT?


----------



## Mr.Guy (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey why is Paper Mario up there? Its already been announced.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 6, 2008)

I want more First Person Shooters on the DS!!!

Is that so much to ask?!


----------



## NextStep (Jul 6, 2008)

Go Golden Sun!!


----------



## papyrus (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah Golden Sun FTW! Maybe Pokemon but I don't have a wii. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 BTW i voted golden sun


----------



## Soopy (Jul 6, 2008)

i really want golden sun.  its such a good RPG.  i probably played through both games about 5 times getting every single djinn.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 6, 2008)

Fire Emblem DS has been announced a long time ago, coming to Japan around 8 August this year.
Dunno why it's in the poll, but still I voted for it.
Fire Emblem is just wonderfull!


----------



## Joey90 (Jul 6, 2008)

Any of those games would be awesome, but a new Zelda would be absolutely incredible, they are always the amazing.


----------



## engruzii (Jul 6, 2008)

well what i REALLY wish is mario kart 2 for the DS

i'm still playing this game with my friends until now & tho it's almost impossible but i really wish they would release a 2nd part


----------



## Knolli (Jul 6, 2008)

For Wii: New Zelda
For DS: NSMB 2

:->


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 6, 2008)

Definatly Golden Sun 3.
Come on Nintendo, you just HAVE to do it.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 6, 2008)

Golden Sun 3 or Metroid Dread. But after I remembered all the rpgs announced these days I voted for Metroid Dread!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 6, 2008)

WE NEED METROID DREAD!!!


----------



## jos7960 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can NEVER have enough RPG's

Golden Sun!

Though i'd play any of the games listed here if they were announced.


----------



## Shuny (Jul 6, 2008)

Two words : WANT FZERO §§§


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 6, 2008)

Metroid Dread.. what kinda stupid name is that???

anyway voted for golden sun 3... although the story was kinda conclusive already.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 6, 2008)

Why is Fire Emblem DS there? It was already confirmed a long time ago.. we even have screenshots and videos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I remember well, Animal Crossing Wii , Wii Sports 2 and Kirby Wii are also confirmed, the only doubt is how will they work.

I think Kid Icarus is a safe bet, since there are a lot of rumors going around for some time.. same goes for a new Metroid game, also, Metroid website is closed for some days.. I wonder why? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A 2D Metroid would be cool, but I also would like to see a new 3D one on the DS, with a better storyline and more weapons, equipments and places to explore.. Prime Hunters seemed to me like a multiplayer only game, and the story mode was just an "extra" :/

New FZero and Star Fox would be very welcome if Nintendo is able to give us some good controls, specially for Star Fox! Would love to see the Wiiremote+nunchuck being held like a plane flightstick..


----------



## Elrinth (Jul 6, 2008)

1. Golden Sun 3 (DS)
2. Metroid Dread (DS)
3. New Zelda (Wii)
4. New Kid Icarus (Wii)


----------



## HellShade (Jul 6, 2008)

1. FE (DS)
2. Metroid Dread (DS)
3. GS3 (DS)
4. OOT-styled zelda for the DS


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nintendo will announce a lot of stuff. some good, others bad. 
Such as paying for nintendo wifi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wtf. anybody else hear that rumor? It's bs. i mite switch over to the playstation network tehe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but its not like nintendo has many good online games anyway


----------



## HellShade (Jul 6, 2008)

Megaman Starforce 2 is pretty good online.

As well as AWoR

Edit: MORTAL KOMBAT! and TETRIS!


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jul 6, 2008)

HellShade said:
			
		

> Megaman Starforce 2 is pretty good online.
> 
> As well as AWoR
> 
> Edit: MORTAL KOMBAT! and TETRIS!



Mortal kombat ds is just horrible imo
but i will admit, AWor, megamans, and a few others really pull it off and go beyond.
but look at it this way. 
there are over 2400 ds games. how many will you play online for money?
after you beat one game, play it online for 10000x and then its over.
All I ask for at E3 is better online support, and more online games to play.


----------



## Hitto (Jul 6, 2008)

I ask for Wii Sports 2. They need to deliver more well-done fun-for-all gimmicky waggle, because the other developers sure as hell don't get it.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 6, 2008)

mastermanna123 said:
			
		

> Nintendo will announce a lot of stuff. some good, others bad.
> Such as paying for nintendo wifi.
> 
> 
> ...



That's not a rumor.. Nintendo announced some paid services on some online games, but not on the whole service! They're already using that for the DLC on Final Fantasy CC - My Life as a King..

Nintendo won't start charging for online after more than 1 year.. don't be ridiculous.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 6, 2008)

I personally would like to see Animal Crossing Wii announced.  And then maybe someone could come up with a map edit so people could edit (or 'hack') their towns.  You know, like via Homebrew Channel or something.


----------



## Tomobobo (Jul 6, 2008)

F-Zero, although I doubt it's going to happen.  That's not the kind of game Nintendo is looking to cash in on.  They're in their "casual" (read: lame) phase, making games that suck because they're too easy, with no special techniques for the more advanced gamers who dig into games.  I want an F-Zero online, but I'd consider suicide if they ruined one of the last good Nintendo franchises..


----------



## chaotic_geo (Jul 6, 2008)

Metroid Prime: Hunters 2.


----------



## LordMelkor (Jul 6, 2008)

ew... GS 3? ya it was fun but i thought it tied its loose ends pretty well... I vote STARFOX!! no love for that game?  the GC renditions sucked balls, but the N64 and SNES versions were awsome, and DS version was alright.  THINK OF THE GIMMIKY CONTROLS YOU COULD MAKE!!!

btw chaotic_geo, is your avatar from Teen Titans?


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 6, 2008)

For them to address the lame storage space issue.


----------



## Seraph (Jul 6, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> mastermanna123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that's a game...although I hope they do announce that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voted for AC: Wii just because I want to see what they do with online.  I'd really want to see Metroid Dread(need something as good as Prime and Super) and GS3...but I'm sorta doubting one of those titles will show up.  For Zelda...I was kinda disappointed by TP, but hope they can make some as interesting as OoT, MM, or WW.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 6, 2008)

coundt choose between Golden Sun 3, Metroid Dread (revive the damn thing already, Nintendo!), and Pokemon Wii


----------



## 11gardir (Jul 6, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> A new DS


11gardir agrees


----------



## starfox468 (Jul 6, 2008)

me want pokemon g/s remake!!


----------



## kuyamiko (Jul 6, 2008)

i want to see Animal Crossings for Wii
that has some DS connect feature so i can play my town in the Wii version


----------



## Defiance (Jul 6, 2008)

starfox468 said:
			
		

> me want pokemon g/s remake!!



Why?  Remakes totally kill the game.  Like Fire Red and Leaf Green.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jul 6, 2008)

mark my words, F ZERO Z is imminent!!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jul 7, 2008)

Paper Mario DS would be superb!


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 7, 2008)

GOLDEN SUN 3! thats wat im talking about!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 7, 2008)

starfox468 said:
			
		

> me want pokemon g/s remake!!


No.
We already have it for GBA.

Someone is making a hack of pokemon ruby,and it is pokemon gold.


----------



## TaMs (Jul 7, 2008)

Something else. I don't actually know what, but I'd like to see nintendo to make a new franchise. It would blow some new winds to the wii.


----------



## tatumanu (Jul 7, 2008)

For what i read around the web there is going to be a new pikmin and the zelda team is going to start working on sumthing ... 
I voted for zelda hopefully for the wii , i really didnt like the gba and the ds zelda games much so i lost my hope on seeing a really good zelda on a portable.
Metroid Dreads ... if that means a 2d metroid with polygon grapihcs im in. 
If its samus+dreads= predator ... no thanks.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmm, F-zero wii would be awsome, but its a hardcore game and wouldn't be any good otherwise.
Id hope Sega would have a hand in it again.

Though what I wanna see is....
Eternal Darkness sequel!
That game was awesome on the cube.
Basic monster smashing gameplay but the hallucinations really gave it some great immersion.
Tricks like that have only been seen in Animal Crossing's Mr.Reseti lectures since.

Nintendo should really try to show that they havent forgotten the hardcore crowd with a horror survival game like that.


----------



## unliwiited (Jul 7, 2008)

Kid Icarus!


----------



## maz- (Jul 7, 2008)

Erm..Fire Emblem DS already was announced quite some time ago, it's coming out in Japan soon Oo


----------



## MysteriousCookie (Jul 7, 2008)

super smash bros ds


----------



## Nomearod (Jul 7, 2008)

How about F-zero DS? I miss a good racing game.

Mario Kart is awesome but after so many months playing it, I got tired...


----------



## T-hug (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd like to see Metroid Dread or Golden Sun 3, voted for MD.
Do you think the message in the last Prime game, the secret scan message: _'Project Dread is Nearing Completion'_.. is truly just a hoax from Nintendo?
I don't.


----------



## ninja_07 (Jul 7, 2008)

golden sun 3 for sure!

Camelot (the makers) have said they are looking to make another RPG,and with their excellent history, i'll be ecstatic if they release any one. Also, it's rumored that it might be on wii, and that it is likely to be a golden sun or shining force.

Let's hope that GS3 hoax worked (yn)


----------



## pasc (Jul 7, 2008)

That Fire Emblem DS is a pure joke... there is one already coming.

I for one would be happy about a GS3, Fzero DS (not Wii... or both if neccessary) and SSB on DS (thats a joke ).

Anyway, wonder how this poll will turn out.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 7, 2008)

Metroid Dread, please be true...


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 7, 2008)

Pokemon for Wii? It doesn't sound right. Pokemon is better left on handhelds. If it would be like Mystery Dungeon (which I loved) then it will be OK for me.

I'm definitely marking for Zelda Wii. I wanna see what type of gameplay would they implement now after Shiggy said Twilight Princess will be the game to have the traditional style of gameplay. Would it be like Phantom Hourglass where you tap, swish and flick to play the game?

My second ones are for Animal Crossing and Paper Mario DS. Those two would look amazing on the respective consoles.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 7, 2008)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> Pokemon for Wii? It doesn't sound right. Pokemon is better left on handhelds.


Yeah they never really work out too well when they were on GC.


----------



## Renegade_R (Jul 7, 2008)

New Fire Emblem...everything else is irrelevant. (and yes I know its coming out)


----------



## Shad0wguy (Jul 7, 2008)

I am hoping for Golden Sun 3.  I'd crap my pants if they announced it.


----------



## nando (Jul 7, 2008)

zelda, they are just so far in between.


----------



## haures (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh My Gosh! I'd sell my soul for another Golden Sun!


----------



## berlinka (Jul 7, 2008)

Why are most people voting Zelda? Is being a Nintendo gamer not all about having new unique experiences? I voted Kid Icarus. Because I think that can be something really special, new and fresh, because they waited with the game soooo long it just has to be good (I think). It can even become the new Nintendo Hero PLUS it's the best character in SSBB.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 7, 2008)

they are probably going to have metal slug 7 ds that would be awsome


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 8, 2008)

Zelda Four Sword Adventures 2, wii-ds


----------



## roses_108 (Jul 8, 2008)

I would LOVE for more info on AC for wii as I love that game but being a huge Pokemon fan a new Pokemon game like XD and colosseum would be awesome. I guess we'll wait and see when is E3? It's this week isn't it?


----------



## starfox468 (Jul 8, 2008)

roses_108 said:
			
		

> I would LOVE for more info on AC for wii as I love that game but being a huge Pokemon fan a new Pokemon game like XD and colosseum would be awesome. I guess we'll wait and see when is E3? It's this week isn't it?


Are you Kidding?
Xd and Colosseum sucked big time, same with battle revolution,
I would MUCH rather have a G/S remake come out


----------



## gabrico (Jul 8, 2008)

Kingdom Hearts 3, PS2, PS3, and Wii. FTW!


----------



## DarkLG (Jul 8, 2008)

I want metroid Dread to be announced and also a new Ds Mario game.


----------



## mat88 (Jul 8, 2008)

I want to see golden sun 3. would be very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




or a new zelda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i have a problem with the gbatemp lite skin I can't vote ... on the home page the button is buged, i'm using firefox 3 and when i try to vote on the thread  it redirects me on the home page  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



with the v3 skin it's working to vote


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 8, 2008)

Pokemon Wii, but it's probably not going to happen.
Animal Crossing is expected... so maybe NSMB2.


----------



## amgupt01 (Jul 8, 2008)

All of the above?  That'd be awesome.


----------



## Jdbye (Jul 8, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> I would like a new Zelda, but a real Pokémon RPG for the Wii would be awesome!


Same.


----------



## The Teej (Jul 8, 2008)

New Zelda please :3

I'm getting the Zelda itch, lol.

EDIT: Also, Kid Icarus, and NSMB2 from that list. A small part of me hopes they remake SMB1 or Lost Levels (or both) using this new NSMB2 engine, but that's just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, if not NSMB2, I'd really love if they made a brand new 3D Mario platformer using the SM64 engine. Obviously, the controls would have to be tweaked a little (I'd really want traditional controls as a primary focus), but I'd really love to see a spiritual sequel to SM64 on the DS, just like I'd love to see a spiritual sequel to Ocarina (graphically) on the DS as well.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 8, 2008)

If there is a new Wii Zelda game it'll be a sequel to Twilight Princess as there are always at least one sequel to a console Zelda.

Legend of Zelda - Links Adventure
Link to the Past - Links Awakening
Ocarina of Time - Majora's Mask
Wind Waker - Minish Cap, Four Swords Adventure, Phantom Hourglass

I'd love a new Wii game that'll be different like Majora's Mask was, and that could happen as they did say that Twilight Princess would be the last Zelda of its type.

EDIT: Actually I'm sure I heard that Minish Cap was the sequel to Four Swords Adventure...not sure.


----------



## Artheido (Jul 8, 2008)

Though I know it will never happen; I would LOVE to see Golden Sun 3 on the DS T_T


----------



## Foie (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, that was a tough poll!  I just went for Fire Emblem DS though, cuz Fire Emblem is amazing


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 8, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> ...Minish Cap was the sequel to Four Swords Adventure...not sure.



As far as I know Minish Cap is suppose to be the beginning of the Legend of Zelda... But I`m not sure   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope Nintendo is going to announce a new Geist with MoH2 controls... Would be awesome! 

If they don`t announce a 2D Metroid game I will hate them... milking everything out of Mario but no love for Samus in 2D


----------



## kenet.deluxe (Jul 8, 2008)

FFXIII o/


----------



## DrediKnight (Jul 8, 2008)

Pliot Wings


----------



## camx (Jul 9, 2008)

i dont want a Wii so how about a true sequel to advance wars DS or harvest moon.. wait you said nintendo franchise?  i seriously doubt anything they could mention would get me excited...


----------



## Kusan (Jul 9, 2008)

Kid Icarus "zelda-like" game...It'd be so freaking awesome.

I HOPE it's not a damn pokemon game again, or animal crossing or something childish. Man I loved Pokemon when it was Blue/Red/Yell versions...but now it's all the same and it sucks, and animal crossing...I don't think it's a game that deserves to be "highly anticipated", I checked it for the DS and got bored after 3 hours of doing the same thing over and over.

I hope it's something for the Wii, since I sold my DS today xD (that crap of "the wild chicks" release made me decide).

Let's just wish it's something good


----------



## defrb (Jul 9, 2008)

Konami's Pro Evolution soccer (playmaker) follow up, and a massive complex mmorpg with a never ending story.


----------



## D-Trogh (Jul 9, 2008)

I want three of 'em !!
I voted for Golden Sun 3, as the previous games ROCK!! (And it looks like other people liked those too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
But .. I also want Paper Mario DS and New Super Mario Bros. 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Those are just sweet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Kressi (Jul 9, 2008)

I want Pikmin 3, maybe for DS, it would propably be playable..


----------



## 4ppleseed (Jul 9, 2008)

New Super Mario Bros. 2 or F-Zero DS


----------



## DEF- (Jul 9, 2008)

Pikmin 3 for Wii! Would be so awesome, and the wii could really use some great strategy games, its built for it!


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 9, 2008)

F-ZERO




: D


----------



## Whorl (Jul 9, 2008)

Golden Sun, though a completely new story at that.

Zelda has enough games already.


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 9, 2008)

i want golden sun NOW


----------



## simpson17 (Jul 10, 2008)

cant believe im in the minority with wanting fzero and fire emblem >


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 10, 2008)

I'd have to say Golden Sun 3.  Unfortunately, it has the least chance to be released out of all those games.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'd have to say a new Zelda game would be awesome!  It needs to have better graphics than TP, and instead just shaking the Wii remote to swing the sword, it would be cool if it could actually have different swings based on your motions!  Also, a new, GOOD Pokemon console game would be sweet!  I think a cool idea would be instead of a turn-based Pokemon game, it could be based on speed and timing, kind of like the TV show (even though the show is really gay!).  That would be great if Nintendo would put that great new spin on Pokemon, but I doubt they will.  They've been really conservative with the Pokemon franchise lately, and Diamond/Pearl showed that.  Crossing my fingers for at least one of these to happen!


----------



## thejanitor (Jul 10, 2008)

It definitely be nice to see SSB on the DS, but I gave up on that idea a long time ago.


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 10, 2008)

Arcus Odyssey spiritual sequel for the DS please.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 10, 2008)

simpson17 said:
			
		

> cant believe im in the minority with wanting fzero and fire emblem >


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Jul 10, 2008)

isnt fire emblem ds already announced in august 2008 i read it on ds-scene..


----------



## gamerjr (Jul 10, 2008)

Well its a cross between Golden sun and Mother 3... but Nintendo of America hates M3 so i chose Golden sun 3...


----------



## Hidekiadam (Jul 10, 2008)

Something else!

In particular, an MMO (and before anyone says 4MB isn't enough or whatever, remember games like Elite, Cholo, Mercenary were able to run in 32-48KB (yes, KB) so 4MB is plenty if the code isn't written by the very lazy -.o)


----------



## Archenyte (Jul 10, 2008)

You forgot about Kirby Wii


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 10, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> simpson17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > cant believe im in the minority with wanting fzero and fire emblem >


----------



## Treflex (Jul 10, 2008)

Seems unlikely but I think it would be cool if they released another Super Mario 64 for DS or vc. As in, the same graphics and engine but new levels/story.


----------



## HyoImowano (Jul 11, 2008)

Really guys?  Nobody wants that rumored Mother 1-3 compilation for DS?  That's what I want...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 11, 2008)

HyoImowano said:
			
		

> Really guys?  Nobody wants that rumored Mother 1-3 compilation for DS?  That's what I want...


I like that game,, but i really want Golden sun 3 and a new zelda :]


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow...over 1000 votes in the poll, thats good, folks are participating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Lets hope the big guys hear our pleas and make some good stuff happen.

>__< Come on, 3rd person shooter!!!


----------



## silvershadow (Jul 11, 2008)

i voted for new super mario bros 2, however, new zelda wii would be nice too, but i think its too soon.


----------



## ridgecity (Jul 11, 2008)

PUNCH-OUT!!!!


----------



## klown07 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would like to see any of the cool, awesome games that come out in Japan! Announced at E3 that they are going to be released Stateside.


----------



## Jax (Jul 11, 2008)

What about Elite Beat Agents 2, huh?

Everybody loves EBA!


----------

